# Looking for advice on Belize



## katsgarden (Jan 28, 2006)

We (along with 3 other couples) are planning to charter a boat through Moorings for a week and want a week on land. We are trying to decide on the BVI's (out of Tortola) or Belize. I've been to the BVI's, but not Belize. For the land portion of this trip and for our group size, I am thinking of renting a house. Would appreciate any advice or suggestions from any of you sailors and/or land lubbers, regarding sailing conditions in Belize and just general Belize info. We need to go during the first half of Jan. 2007. Thanks!


----------



## leejaime97 (Jan 28, 2006)

Belize is a neat place...they readily take US currency (1:2 exchange rate...US dollar to Belize dollar)...we were in Belize back in December 2004...it was hot and REALLY humid...the Belize Zoo was pretty cool...we can provide a name and number of a great tour guide if you would like...


----------



## katsgarden (Jan 29, 2006)

leejaime97 said:
			
		

> Belize is a neat place...they readily take US currency (1:2 exchange rate...US dollar to Belize dollar)...we were in Belize back in December 2004...it was hot and REALLY humid...the Belize Zoo was pretty cool...we can provide a name and number of a great tour guide if you would like...



Thanks!  From doing some research, it sounds like a tour guide is a good idea. Can you recommend one area over another, as far as renting a house for a week?


----------



## leejaime97 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey katsgarden...

I would say that the outskirts of Belize City might be best for houses to rent...although Manny might know better...

Emmanuel "Manny" Williams
Belize Tourism Village
Cellular: 6141606
email: bctta@btl.net


----------



## katsgarden (Feb 1, 2006)

leejaime97 said:
			
		

> Hey katsgarden...
> 
> I would say that the outskirts of Belize City might be best for houses to rent...although Manny might know better...
> 
> ...




Thanks for this info..I'll be sure and check it out!


----------

